

Sega Brings Awkward Fun to the Restroom - johnnybgoode
http://singularityhub.com/2011/01/05/controlling-video-games-with-your-pee-sega-brings-awkward-fun-to-the-restroom/

======
jambo
No mention of "You're in Control" from MIT Media Lab, the clear intellectual
predecessor.

<http://web.media.mit.edu/~hayes/mas863/urinecontrol.html>

~~~
nervechannel
Also a friend of mine built something similar for an art show a couple of
years ago:

<http://riccarvalho.com/project/global-warming/>

Not sure if it was inspired by the MIT thing.

------
ThomPete
Two favorites parts

It's called the Toylet and has an USB for storing highscores.

~~~
jcl
Just what we need... a new way to get infected via USBs. :)

------
powrtoch
Not to take away from the brilliance of this, but is it actually a good idea
to encourage people to pee _as hard as possible_ each time they use the
restroom?

~~~
iwwr
Doing that will make you run out of fuel before completing the objective.

------
wybo
Combine this with customer RFID tags and an hourly free drink for the
strongest/biggest pee-er in a club, + optionally a public score-board, and
sales might skyrocket...

Interesting concept, and it might work better than salted peanuts...

~~~
umjames
Would you really want your pee-ing prowess shared publicly? I can't imagine
that would impress anyone worth impressing.

------
brianmwang
There's a reason I've always called Japan the #1 exporter of weird.

------
johnnybgoode
This is one of those things that can amuse, impress, and horrify you all at
the same time.

------
yread
I saw a small football on a line and a goal (to which the ball could be
pushed) in a couple of bars. I guess this is the next step

------
davidw
As an added twist to the title, "sega" is slang in Italian for masturbation.

~~~
umjames
So does Sega change their name when marketing in Italy?

~~~
davidw
Nope, they just live with it, I guess: <http://www.sega-italia.com/>

------
newt
Me and friends used to play that game. When we were 8 years old.

------
Tichy
"making ads personalized"

At least I won't get any ads for "member enhancements" anymore :-) :-) :-)

